# Do you ever feel completely "normal" again?



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

My condition has improved considerably since virtually exploding in February. However, I'm just wondering if you ever feel completely back to normal?

:a1Thyroid::a1Thyroid::a1Thyroid:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikkij0814 said:


> My condition has improved considerably since virtually exploding in February. However, I'm just wondering if you ever feel completely back to normal?
> 
> :a1Thyroid::a1Thyroid::a1Thyroid:


I feel great every day as long as I stay the course and don't rock the boat as they say. I am very regimented in all I do. It works for me.

I am glad you feel so much better. That makes all of us here very very happy!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know if we ever feel "normal" again. I know since my diagnosis I have never felt normal again. I think I feel a new "normal" and it is different from my old normal. Although, some of us have been sick for so many years without realizing what was going on, me for example, that I don't know if any of us know what feeling normal truly is.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Regulating on replacement hormones can take awhile but you will get to a set point that you can live at. Life changes so "normal" today isn't going to be the same "normal" as yesterday - acceptance of where you are today is the goal.

I feel completely "normal" and have finally quit blaming my thyroid for everything that isn't perfect in my life.

Menopause is the new "symptom" I get to deal with today, unfortunately it looks alot like thyroid imbalance.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> I feel completely "normal" and have finally quit blaming my thyroid for everything that isn't perfect in my life.
> 
> Menopause is the new "symptom" I get to deal with today, unfortunately it looks alot like thyroid imbalance.


I totally, completely agree with this.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> Honestly, I don't know if we ever feel "normal" again. I know since my diagnosis I have never felt normal again. I think I feel a new "normal" and it is different from my old normal. Although, some of us have been sick for so many years without realizing what was going on, me for example, that I don't know if any of us know what feeling normal truly is.


This pretty much describes how I feel also. I don't know about anyone else but holidays always seem like mile markers to me - I remember how I felt and what was going on in my life in and around special occasions.

I was thinking last night that really and truly I felt "normal" up until the last few years. I've been looking at video from special family events and it's almost like I'm nowhere close to being the person I used to be. I can't blame it all on thyroid disease but just simply not having much energy is awfully frustrating. At 65, I don't expect to have the stamina of a 35 year old woman...but the lack of energy I feel absolutely can be described as "no tired like thyroid tired". There is no reserve energy anymore.

One thing I particularly notice is there is no more "pushing myself" to do things. When I'm tired, I'm utterly exhausted. I cannot depend on my energy level. I can be rather energetic one minute and crashing the next. THAT has had me wondering does anyone without a thyroid ever feel "normal" again - is it possible to eventually reach a point where you can depend on your stamina?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> This pretty much describes how I feel also. I don't know about anyone else but holidays always seem like mile markers to me - I remember how I felt and what was going on in my life in and around special occasions.
> 
> I was thinking last night that really and truly I felt "normal" up until the last few years. I've been looking at video from special family events and it's almost like I'm nowhere close to being the person I used to be. I can't blame it all on thyroid disease but just simply not having much energy is awfully frustrating. At 65, I don't expect to have the stamina of a 35 year old woman...but the lack of energy I feel absolutely can be described as "no tired like thyroid tired". There is no reserve energy anymore.
> 
> One thing I particularly notice is there is no more "pushing myself" to do things. When I'm tired, I'm utterly exhausted. I cannot depend on my energy level. I can be rather energetic one minute and crashing the next. THAT has had me wondering does anyone without a thyroid ever feel "normal" again - is it possible to eventually reach a point where you can depend on your stamina?


It's too soon; 18 months on average at which point you should have much more energy and stamina.

Ferritin level is good, I presume?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Define normal, LOL.

I am still in the bracket of trying to optimize levothyroxine and address any other nagging medical issues. I think everything takes time and totally agree that "normal" is going to be different from here on out.

hugs3


----------

